# Karma fell on her head



## miuccias (Aug 22, 2012)

I am worried, she fell on her head from just a couple of cm. She yelped really hard, then stop was really short but loud.

After that she was walking and acting normal. We are outside the city, I have been trying to find a vet, but no luck.
We are going back to Vienna tomorrow to visit the vet. Is there something I could do in the meantime?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Alula (Feb 3, 2013)

Oh no, poor Karma. If she is acting normal then I would do all the common sense stuff - keep her hydrated, out of mischief and an keen eye on her for any dizziness or out of character behaviour. Hope both of you are ok, must have been a shock!


----------



## Chico's Mum (Sep 9, 2008)

I think she is fine and was surprised from the fall. but still go to the vet just incase.


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Oh Mayra! I'm so sorry to hear that! It sounds like she was just a little freaked out by the fall more so than hurt. I don't think it sounds serious but seeing a vet will put your mind at rest. 

Crazy Mimi seems to always be falling or running into things and she's always fine!

Please give lots of kisses to her from me. Xoxoxoxo


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Julie1962 (Apr 28, 2013)

I think Betty is a little suicidal she falls, trips, walks into things all the time but with no damage. We just keep an eye on her if she looks fine, acts fine etc no need to panic and see the vet. But if it puts your mind at rest and you can afford to go then obviously you should do what helps you.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Keep a close eye on her. She most likely is ok!


----------



## miuccias (Aug 22, 2012)

Thank you girls! You have made me feel better.
She was right away acting normal.
We are in the countryside at the in-laws, they have a big garden, she is been having a lot of fun today!

What worried me was that she hit her head first and then the really loud yelp freaked me out! Poor baby!
I am taking her to the vet tomorrow anyway.

Twin I'll give her your kisses! xox


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Oh no! Poor girl. Odie hit her head when she was a puppy, falling from a very short distance. She was a-okay in the end, but I know that there can be swelling sometimes. Good luck at the vet! I hope she gets a clean bill of health.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

Sorry that poor little Karma fell! But I am glad you are taking her to the vet. I always about internal or delayed damage. I know that is not usually the case, but its best to get it checked!


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Oh Mayra I am so sorry! I hope Karma is okay!!!! How scary 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## miuccias (Aug 22, 2012)

UPDATE
Karma was at the vet, she is fine 
Have been acting normal today as well, I am so relieve!! Thank you everyone! xox


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Yay! Awesome news. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Thank goodness! Good news! 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Yay Karma!! I knew she would be ok! You're such a good chi mommy!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

Glad to hear she is okay!


----------



## Alula (Feb 3, 2013)

Oh such good news. glad you guys are all ok


----------



## Chico's Mum (Sep 9, 2008)

Just came here to see if there is any news on Karma and yay Im so happy she is ok. I had a feeling but its nice to hear it from the doctor. You can now sleep at ease.


----------



## Chico's Mum (Sep 9, 2008)

Julie1962 said:


> I think Betty is a little suicidal she falls, trips, walks into things all the time but with no damage. We just keep an eye on her if she looks fine


Sorry that this is Off Topic but now that i know Karma is ok i have to say you just described my sisters son.  We tease that he needs a helmet at all times. lol I know were mean. hehehe


----------

